# Careful buying online



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Early this year I decided I would like a 40 inch LED flat screen TV, so I checked out most of the stores near where I lived and also checked online comparing prices, so in the end I decided to buy a TV through a company called Lazada. So before i ordered I went online to see if their was any complaints about Lazada but I saw that most people were satisfied with the products they had received from Lazada so I thought ok I will buy a TV through Lazada. The only problem I had receiving the TV was with LBC it took LBC a month to deliver my TV. 

I could not find any sort of warranty when I unpacked the TV and I thought that is strange so I messaged Lazada about the warranty but no reply. I have had the TV about four months and the other night the screen just went black, I thought it must be something loose so I check all the cables that are connected to the TV and the power switch but all was good but still the TV screen was black, so I took the TV to a repair shop near home and the guy informs me the problem is the module memory on the Toshiba TV, so I try again to contact Lazada about the warranty but no reply. 

Living in Isabela the repair guys do not know how to fix my flat screen TV as they are used to fixing the old bulky type televisions. So I contacted a guy in Manila who will repair my TV for P6500 with one year warranty. After this episode no more buying online for me, next time I will buy from a store near home and save myself a headache


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danman said:


> Early this year I decided I would like a 40 inch LED flat screen TV, so I checked out most of the stores near where I lived and also checked online comparing prices, so in the end I decided to buy a TV through a company called Lazada. So before i ordered I went online to see if their was any complaints about Lazada but I saw that most people were satisfied with the products they had received from Lazada so I thought ok I will buy a TV through Lazada. The only problem I had receiving the TV was with LBC it took LBC a month to deliver my TV.
> 
> I could not find any sort of warranty when I unpacked the TV and I thought that is strange so I messaged Lazada about the warranty but no reply. I have had the TV about four months and the other night the screen just went black, I thought it must be something loose so I check all the cables that are connected to the TV and the power switch but all was good but still the TV screen was black, so I took the TV to a repair shop near home and the guy informs me the problem is the module memory on the Toshiba TV, so I try again to contact Lazada about the warranty but no reply.
> 
> Living in Isabela the repair guys do not know how to fix my flat screen TV as they are used to fixing the old bulky type televisions. So I contacted a guy in Manila who will repair my TV for P6500 with one year warranty. After this episode no more buying online for me, next time I will buy from a store near home and save myself a headache


A warranty in the Philippines, that's rare animal indeed.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Gary D said:


> A warranty in the Philippines, that's rare animal indeed.


Rare true ... but if you do all your major appliance purchases with one of your local stores they will usually try to take care of problems. My sister-n-law had a chiller in her store that was not cooling good. They came to the house and fixed it on sight. And while the repairman was there she told them about a fridge in her dirty kitchen that had been to a repair shop cost her 200 peso's but when they returned it still would not cool properly. So he took a look and found a couple of wires that they didn't tighten down. Just laughed tightened the wires and said to us they probally seen me and thought I would pay them again to fix it. And he did not charge us. But he knows we will purchase from there store again....


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

You are right Gary D as I will always buy from the appliance store near us in future, I thought I was saving money by buying online but in the end still paid the price which they offered at our local store.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Most stores here say they give a 7 day warrantee, which is the same as Lazada usually.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Buy from an appliance store*



Danman said:


> Early this year I decided I would like a 40 inch LED flat screen TV, so I checked out most of the stores near where I lived and also checked online comparing prices, so in the end I decided to buy a TV through a company called Lazada. So before i ordered I went online to see if their was any complaints about Lazada but I saw that most people were satisfied with the products they had received from Lazada so I thought ok I will buy a TV through Lazada. The only problem I had receiving the TV was with LBC it took LBC a month to deliver my TV.
> 
> I could not find any sort of warranty when I unpacked the TV and I thought that is strange so I messaged Lazada about the warranty but no reply. I have had the TV about four months and the other night the screen just went black, I thought it must be something loose so I check all the cables that are connected to the TV and the power switch but all was good but still the TV screen was black, so I took the TV to a repair shop near home and the guy informs me the problem is the module memory on the Toshiba TV, so I try again to contact Lazada about the warranty but no reply.
> 
> Living in Isabela the repair guys do not know how to fix my flat screen TV as they are used to fixing the old bulky type televisions. So I contacted a guy in Manila who will repair my TV for P6500 with one year warranty. After this episode no more buying online for me, next time I will buy from a store near home and save myself a headache


Danman sorry to hear your woes on the bad online deal. It's best to get your appliances from major appliance stores in the malls, if they don't have what you want they can order it for you and they charge a minimal fee for insurance, you'll want to get insurance on any washer you buy here also. the insurance they sell is from 2 - 4 years or similar, example I bought a washer for 6000 pesos and the 2 year insurance will be 600 pesos and it's not for repair but for a brand new unit, so if it fails you get a new one.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

big ticket iteam TV STEREO COMPUTERS. Must be bought in person.
I've ordered from Lazada for a while now. I have had items arrived damaged. Just took it to LBC shipped it back no problem


----------

